# First Impressions: MODUS by Orchestral Tools!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi friends! In today's library look, let's dive into Orchestral Tools' newest product in collaboration with Jeff Russo: Modus. If you're into Star Trek or Jeff's work, I think you'll find a lot to love in this library. Enjoy!


----------



## ControlCentral (Oct 26, 2020)

"...I haven't watched Star Wars or Star Trek so I'm a little out of that loop..."


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 26, 2020)

ControlCentral said:


> "...I haven't watched Star Wars or Star Trek so I'm a little out of that loop..."


Can’t lie haha


----------



## runningruan (Oct 27, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi friends! In today's library look, let's dive into Orchestral Tools' newest product in collaboration with Jeff Russo: Modus. If you're into Star Trek or Jeff's work, I think you'll find a lot to love in this library. Enjoy!




Nice video Chris, I was watching every available video on this collection to make a decision, and glad yours came out in time, it was the last one I watched before buying it! Thank you! A very niche library, but I think I can afford to get a niche one now and it will be useful and inspiring.

P.S. Like you, I had never watched Star Trek before, but because of this library I started watching Star Trek: Discovery and it's awesome so far!

- Sulwyn


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 27, 2020)

runningruan said:


> Nice video Chris, I was watching every available video on this collection to make a decision, and glad yours came out in time, it was the last one I watched before buying it! Thank you! A very niche library, but I think I can afford to get a niche one now and it will be useful and inspiring.
> 
> P.S. Like you, I had never watched Star Trek before, but because of this library I started watching Star Trek: Discovery and it's awesome so far!
> 
> - Sulwyn


Appreciate you watching Sulwyn. Thank you!


----------

